# Dispositivo guiado por el movimiento de la cabeza



## electron (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola a todos, inicié la construcción de un juguete electrómecánico y  para que me entiendan, espero que hayan visto alguna vez la película depredador con Arnold Swarzeneger (no se si está bien escrito), en la cual el alienigena porta un arma sobre su hombro que dispara un rayo de alta energía, es guiada por laser y el movimiento de la cabeza. 
El juguete hará lo mismo pero no tendrá laser, solo será guiado por el movimiento de la cabeza, tendra un pequeño cañon de 25cm  y deberá tener libertad de 360 grados. Lo que saldrá por el cañon solo será agua, el dispositivo es para una feria escolar de tecnología. 

Acepto sugerencias.
Gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 5, 2008)

Podes hacer un servo casero.

un pote lo tenes que poner en el final de la reductora y el otro en la cabeza del muñeco
el circuito tiende a poner los dos potes en el mismo valor, donde los pulsos son iguales. Saludos


----------



## nachowb (Abr 15, 2008)

karapalida, esta bueno lo que planteas, pero, ¿Podrias explicar un poco más como pensas el cicuito?... Gracias.


----------



## snusnuh (Abr 23, 2008)

Podés intentar también usando un amplificador operacional configurado como comparador de voltajes. La idea sería conectar dos potenciómetros uno a cada entrada del amplificador operacional. A la cabeza del muñeco sujetas un potenciómetro de tal manera que cuando el muñeco haga girar la cabeza el potenciómetro también gire. Si el potenciómetro gira habrá un cambio de voltaje en esa entrada del operacional. En la salida conectas entonces un motor DC que tenga sujeto el otro potenciómetro. El motor girará haciendo girar a su vez el potenciómetro. Cuando este potenciómetro llegue a un valor mayor del otro potenciómetro el giro del motor cambiará y el valor del potenciómetro se hará menor de nuevo solo por un instante ya que cuando esto pase el giro del motor cambiará de nuevo así cada vez que gires la cabeza del muñeco el otro potenciómetro girará hasta alcanzarlo. Es clara la idea?


----------

